# "Wilde" Fische



## Hagalaz (27. Juni 2012)

Hi Leute,

kam gerad von der Arbeit als mein Kumpel anrief und fragt ob er meinen Kescher haben könnte um ein Paar Goldfische aus einem Bach im Wald zu fange!
Ich war natürlich baff Goldfische im Wald?!
Also mit hin tatsächlich 7 Goldfische in einem natürliche total unberührten Bächchen.
Natürllich müssen die ausgesetze worden sein 
Er hat sich 2 für seinen Teich mitgenommen.
Aber was tun mit den anderen 5 die zerstören ja die heimisch Fauna vorallem sah der eine __ Goldfisch so fett aus!


----------



## Bebel (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Wilde" Fische*

Was heißt denn "entsorgen"? :shock

Am besten ist es die Fische raus zu fangen und der nächsten Tierhandlung "vererben", die nehmen die in der Regel gerne.

Bebel


----------



## lissbeth66 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Wilde" Fische*

Entsorgen sicherlich nicht ......

Irgendjemand findet sich sicher der sie nimmt


----------



## Hagalaz (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Wilde" Fische*

Entsorgen heißt etwa hier meldet sich jemand oder meine Ancistrus im Aquarium freuen sich über Fischstückchen.
Tierhandlungen nehmen hier in der Nähe nichts.


----------



## Joerg (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Wilde" Fische*

Darius,
rausholen und entsorgen.
Die schaden den einheimischen Lebewesen.


----------



## Gladiator (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Wilde" Fische*

Mensch so gemeine wo die armen Goldfischlis aussetzen 

geb sie nem tierheim oder sowas.. 

oder gib sie der katze :evil


----------



## katja (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Wilde" Fische*



> oder gib sie der katze



das ist natürlich gar nicht gemein


----------



## katja (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Wilde" Fische*

sag mal darius, wie groß ist denn der teich von deinem freund? hat der nicht noch platz für die anderen 5? :?


----------



## Hagalaz (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Wilde" Fische*

Dann gibts morgen wohl Goldfischgulasch für die Welse.
Der "Teich" oder Pissbecken (schludigung für die Ausdrucksweise) ist geschätzte 100-20 Liter groß und eigentlich für die 3-4 Goldfische zu klein aber es ist der Balkonteich der Mutter und die möchte nun mal Fische... Lange Rede kurzer Sinn eine Wand ist lehrreicher!


----------



## katja (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Wilde" Fische*

und was *möchte* die mutter mit denen im winter machen? dann auch kopf ab? :evil
bei solchen menschen könnt ich ....ich sags besser nicht


----------



## Christine (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Wilde" Fische*

Da ist Welsfutter wohl noch die "beste" Methode - besser als Fischsuppe auf dem Balkon


----------



## Lucy79 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Wilde" Fische*

..des Menschen Wille ist sein Himmelreich....  die gefrorenen Fischstäbchen werden vermutlich im Frühjahr entsorgt und neue Fische eingesetzt..


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Wilde" Fische*

Hi Darius,

warum so erstaunt das wilde Goldfische in nem Bach rumschwimmen. Der __ Goldfisch in ganz Europa fest eingebürgert (die roten/bunten fallen aber meißt schnell Beutegreifern zum Opfer, und die wildfarbigen werden sehr leicht mit dem (ebenfalls eingebürgerten) __ Giebel verwechselt

MfG Frank


----------



## karsten. (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Wilde" Fische*

Hallo 

die Stichworte sind Neobiota
Neophyten und Neozoen

egal was wir tun 
wir greifen ein 
die Goldfische ......

was ist mit den Bänkern , Politikern und Lobbyisten  ?   

mfG


----------



## Hagalaz (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Wilde" Fische*

Nun ja ich wäre nicht so sehr verwundert wenn es ein Fluss oder See wäre aber ein max 20cm tiefes Bächchen :?
Bin heute nicht dazu gekommen die raus zu holen mach ich dann morgen.


----------



## Wuzzel (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Wilde" Fische*

so unberührt ist das Bächlein dann aber nicht mehr  

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: "Wilde" Fische*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> so unberührt ist das Bächlein dann aber nicht mehr
> 
> Gruß Wuzzel



Hi Wolf,

"unberührt" wird der Bach ohne Goldfische (egal obs wilde oder von "nem echten Tierfreund" ausgesetzt) aber höchstwahrscheinlich auch nicht sein

MfG Frank


----------



## Pammler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: "Wilde" Fische*

Was macht man dann mit zuviel gewordenen Goldfischnachwuchs? So wie wir das früher mit den jungen Katzen gemacht haben, die zuviele waren?


----------



## Gladiator (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: "Wilde" Fische*



Pammler schrieb:


> Was macht man dann mit zuviel gewordenen Goldfischnachwuchs?



Braten zum Abendessen....
Katzenfutter....

verschenken/verkaufen


----------



## Patrick K (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: "Wilde" Fische*

Hallo 


> Was macht man dann mit zuviel gewordenen Goldfischnachwuchs? So wie wir das früher mit den jungen Katzen gemacht haben, die zuviele waren?



Richtig viele machen das genau so ,wie sie es früher mit den Katzen gemacht hatten .

Sie werfen sie in den nächsten Bach oder See
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Christine (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: "Wilde" Fische*

Was man natürlich nicht darf - weder mit Goldfischen noch mit Katzen 

(nur der Vollständigkeit halber)


----------



## Pammler (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: "Wilde" Fische*

und was macht man dann, wenn man niemand zum verschenken hat? Drin lassen und den Teich übervölkern, oder irgendwie "einschläfern" und auf den Kompost?


----------



## Christine (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: "Wilde" Fische*

Hallo Torsten,

nicht irgendwie einschläfern... 

Wenn sich wirklich niemand findet (Aushang im Supermarkt, ebay-Kleinanzeigen etc.), und ein vernünftiger Grund vorliegt (_§ 17 TierSchG: Mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe wird bestraft, wer 1. ein Wirbeltier ohne vernünftigen Grund tötet..._) dann gilt lt. § 4 TierSchG_ Ein Wirbeltier töten darf nur, wer die dazu notwendigen Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten hat._
Eine solche Person kann z.B. sein: Tierarzt, Angler, Fischwirt, Teichwirt.


----------



## Hagalaz (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: "Wilde" Fische*

Wie gut, dass ich eine Ausbildung zum Fischwirt beginne und somit Verbindungen habe.


----------



## baddie (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: "Wilde" Fische*

also damals mit meinem Sonnebraschnachwuchs.......naja mein Arbeitskollege hat 2 Rotwangen in nem 2500ltr. Innenaquarium (oder wie auch immer sowas heisst)  

Hätte auch reichlich verschenken können aber das würde ja bedeuten das ich "Probleme weitergebe" und das ist ja nicht wirklich sinnvoll. 


lol verschenke Goldfische  !  Soll der Beschenkte doch zusehen wie er dann in 2 Jahren mit dem Nachwuchs klarkommt ....tja und da der dann wahrscheinlich eher nicht informiert ist und die schnelle kostengünstige Lösung sucht ......aussetzen


----------



## Pammler (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: "Wilde" Fische*

Nun habe ich ein Teil meiner Goldfische meiner Mutter verschenkt, da sind sie wenigstens gut aufgehoben und ich kann sie besuchen. Im Zoohandel nehmen die nur welche im Frühjahr an.


----------

